# 3M PELTOR X5A Ear Muffs, VERY Quiet



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm done with my Howard Leight Impact Pro electronic ear muffs. They weren't cheap so I tried to like them. They were loud. I used ear plugs. Then stuffed more padding in them. Then got gel cushions for them. STILL loud. I noticed that people I went to the range with had cheap passive ear muffs & never mentioned the noise. I did a little research & got a set of 3M Peltor X5A passive ear muffs. MUCH, much quieter than my impact Pros! I finally stayed past 30 minutes! In fact I shot for 2 hours. Indoors. Complete comfort. I hadn't done that in years. In fact I hadn't done that since I last had passive ear muffs. I ordered another set for my wife & we're not going to the range again until they arrive Monday. I'll keep the Howard Leights for outdoor ranges only, if I ever go to one someday. They aren't near. I live in the suburbs for now.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

I have used Peltor electronic ear muffs For many years and love them. They are as quiet as the non electric but have very good adjustment range so they are effective. Mine were half the price of more expensive muffs. I guess I’m saying that not all electronic ear muffs are equal and high prices doesn’t necessarily mean better performance or quality.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I had a set of Walker Game Ears many years ago that were very good. They did the job of suppressing sound pressure very well. They also were capable of amplifying sound so I could hear game better in the woods.
I bought a new set of Walker Alpha 360 Game Ears this spring because I was going to shoot trap and wanted good hearing protection with the ability to hear range commands.
These things are capable of 9X amplification. I can understand how my dog Cooper runs to the front door to greet the wife before she turns her car onto our street. I recommend them highly.
They were+- $50 on Ebay.

GW


----------

